# First storm & New truck!



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

First storm of the year, 5 inches of wet snow. Was mounting and wiring the truck right before the storm hit! Ill have to post pics of the install... Don't see any wires except solenoid.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking Good! Dmax?


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Me likey. 
No lights on the plow though.


----------



## LaytonTruck (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks Good!!! Send a little of that to Colorado :waving:

It stopped snowing in Colorado Springs, CO about 2 years ago :crying:


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice looking truck!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

7_below;1370367 said:


> No lights on the plow though.


It's possible he doesn't have them hooked up since I don't see any marker lights/turn signals lit up on the plow. It appears he has HID lights in the truck which are far superior to the boss lights, I don't use my plow lights either. I just leave the switch flipped to truck, I have turn signals and marker lights on my plow but just use my truck headlights for better visibility.

Good looking truck though!


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Lookin good redstroker. We got 2 inches in Lincoln. Hoping for more but didn't happen. I hope you have a good season.:salute:


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice looking truck, wish we'd get some of the white stuff up here.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice truck! What headlights are you using??
We are actually interested in looking for something brighter for our kodiaks. We never use the plow lights..And the kodiaks sit up so high that it doesnt make a difference.


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

very nice setup!!! Post more pics


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice looking truck and plow. I am almost getting to relax here. No snow in the forecast for at least another week.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

So that's what snow looks like!! We haven't had anything but flurries so far this winter and last year we were at 20ish inches by now!! But very nice truck I really like those wheels and tires!


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually markers and blinkers are on and working, i just have them smoked out lol. 6k 35w hid's from ddmtuning.com

Thanks for the compliments guys! Need to turn the t bars up a little, tires barely are rubbing


----------



## frogblow (Dec 11, 2009)

*Adjusted picture*

I just wanted to see it better and thought I would post it.


----------

